# Question about tools for culinary school



## taz77 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not going to culinary school, but I just found out that a friend is going to school in N.Y. to learn to be a pastry chef. Her birthday's coming up in a few weeks, and she's leaving a few weeks after that. I figure I can kill two birds with one stone and get her a birthday present that she can use at school.
When I took classes to work on cars, we pretty much had to purchase our own tools for school. When you take culinary classes, do you need to provide your own tools? Or does the school provide most of what you need while you learn? I don't know what school she's going to exactly, yet, but I'm guessing they usually have the same requirements?

Well, whether or not the school provides the tools, I figure she might need something to use when she's not in school, right? I've got a little list of stuff we'd probably end up getting her in some form of gift basket or something. How does the list look? 

Candy thermometer
Offset spatulas / cake frosting spatulas
citrus zester
flexible cutting mats
silicone spatula set
whisk
rolling pin
bowl scraper

Anything you guys would add to the list or remove? Any particular brands of each that you found to be better than others in terms of quality, ergonomics, etc. 

Thanks for any help

Tim


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

when you get the citris zester get a microplane, there nice and can be useds for lots of things. i would skip on the fexible cutting mat, they dont work that great especialy with good knives. one thing thats not on the list is a digital scale, most production work in pastry shops are done with them and not with cups and spoons and the such. if you want to get good quality stuff get it from jb prinice or a nice kitchen store. alot of places will sell the things you mention but might not be up to take the abuse of profesiona setting.


----------



## aguaviolet (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Tazz. What you have listed is good. I'm a baking and pastry student and we had to buy a giant toolbox that contained all of our supplies. I know the digital scale that came with my kit wasn't the most exact; it measured in increments of 5 grams. So I had to buy another one that measured in 1 gram increments. If she doesn't have that, get her that. An accurate digital scale is VERY important. Also she would probably need more piping bags of various sizes. I got three of different sizes and I need to get some more. I'm not too sure on different brands; everything I have is pretty good.


----------



## lizabu (Jun 17, 2008)

You do have to buy your own tools. If you know what school she is going to and what program she is taking you may be able to find the list of materials on the school's website.


----------



## reparon73 (Sep 20, 2008)

I found the "mini" version of stand up mixer real handy (mousses, coulis prep) retail aon e-bay less than 15 ,- also SILKPAT which is a King. Make sure you purchase the real item, not a fake BS. An elevated pallete knive is a great help as well. Also - real dirt cheap, beut very handy - small wee plastic container with noozle on top is great when you learn a sauce, and have to drizzle the plate. Maybe a few dariole moulds for home practice.
Just what popped in my mind. I studied a lot of pastry, but not my cup of tea

hope it helps
:smoking:


----------

